# practice time



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

how often do you practice? i usally shoot anytime i can and i shoot until my shoulder wont let me anymore.:sad: what about you guys??


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

whenever i feel like, and until i wanna stop, shoulder hurts, or i run out of light.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Almost eveyrday until I get tired. With trad it's a bt different, as your accruacy depends mostly upon your maintained muscle memory and subconscious mapping of the sight picture.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

200 arrows a day 5 days a week during the school year, 400-500 arrows 6 days a week during the summer, plus physical training, SPT, and a few other things.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> 200 arrows a day 5 days a week during the school year, 400-500 arrows 6 days a week during the summer, plus physical training, SPT, and a few other things.


My schedule is almost identical.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shoot every day unless it's rainy and practice mostly at 60 yards to make the closer shots easy and to get ready for IBO worlds.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot 300 to 400 shots a day in the fall. I usually shot a couple times a week at 20yds.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

for Monday-Thursday, usually 72-200 shots.
Friday, 0-30
saturday almost always 100
and sunday is usually a tournament day, so about 200.

on weekends with big tournaments, then it's usually 150-250 a day.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Since I work almost on average 70 hrs per week I only get to shoot. like 3 days most of the time and sometimes 4 if I'm lucky. I shoot at least 30 arrows or until I run out of light or the dam bugs eat you alive.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Until I lose all my arrows or my arm falls off. (Really happened once!  )


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

5 or 6 times a week for 2 to 4 hours:darkbeer:


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> Almost eveyrday until I get tired. With trad it's a bt different, as your accruacy depends mostly upon your maintained muscle memory and subconscious mapping of the sight picture.


So when you make a new bow of higher poundage and use that for a while is it hard to switch back to the lower poundage bow?

I can only practice on Saturdays, I get in 3-4 Hours which varies on the number of shots.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*!!!*

Hey every1. the # of shots doesnt matter at all. its the quality of shots. and shooting with good form. I shoot tuesday night for 2 or so hours. and wed. is the 3-d league, then i shoot thursday, sat, sun. Cant shoot on mon and friday cuz i workout upper body on those days so i dont wanna develop bad shooting habbits cuz my arms are tired. and wed i train legs at the gym so shooting isnt too bad for leagues unless we gotta walk up big hills ha


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

samhighnam said:


> Hey every1. the # of shots doesnt matter at all. its the quality of shots. and shooting with good form. I shoot tuesday night for 2 or so hours. and wed. is the 3-d league, then i shoot thursday, sat, sun. Cant shoot on mon and friday cuz i workout upper body on those days so i dont wanna develop bad shooting habbits cuz my arms are tired. and wed i train legs at the gym so shooting isnt too bad for leagues unless we gotta walk up big hills ha


True, but it gets to a point that you have to practice your quality shots over and over and over again... Some excellent archers around the world shoot 1000 arrows a day, all of them identical.....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I only shoot whenever I can go to the range, which turns out to be 3-5 times a week, and for about 1-3 hours a day. I just set up a new range by my house that I can walk to, though, so hopefully my range time will go up!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> So when you make a new bow of higher poundage and use that for a while is it hard to switch back to the lower poundage bow?
> 
> I can only practice on Saturdays, I get in 3-4 Hours which varies on the number of shots.


Used to be. Then I got better at shooting period and can make the transition without issue. Makes the lighter ones alot easier too.

And samhighnam- at first it's easy to shoot too much, also when you go to a higher poundage. However, skilled archers (like LooMoo) are strong and capable enough to shoot end after end perfectly.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> 200 arrows a day 5 days a week during the school year, 400-500 arrows 6 days a week during the summer, plus physical training, SPT, and a few other things.


same here


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> Used to be. Then I got better at shooting period and can make the transition without issue. Makes the lighter ones alot easier too.
> 
> And samhighnam- at first it's easy to shoot too much, also when you go to a higher poundage. However, skilled archers (like LooMoo) are strong and capable enough to shoot end after end perfectly.


Well that's pretty cool, their is one "traditional" archer who I see at the range once in a while and is he an amazing shot. He shoots better than I do out at 50 on his knees!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I usually shoot at least 3 times a week, in the summer i usually shoot my bow every day of the week unless I am working with my dad or I am away at the beach or swimming in a friend or relatives pool. I usually practice until I am slapping arrows at 20 - 40 yards. it usually don't take too long. I don't count the number of arrows I shoot. I probably usually shoot if I could guess maybe 40-60 arrows a day, I usually shoot until I am so close to robinhooding my arrow or at least very close together. i don't shoot but maybe 2-3 arrows on some Saturdays because those shots are on real animals, wild pigs and sometimes squirrels or rabbits if I can find them.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

50 arrows a night normally 3 -5 days a week keep it simple


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Well that's pretty cool, their is one "traditional" archer who I see at the range once in a while and is he an amazing shot. He shoots better than I do out at 50 on his knees!


You'd be amazed at how accuraely a bow can be shot barebow. Ever see Byron Ferguson's videos?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

kegan said:


> You'd be amazed at how accuraely a bow can be shot barebow. Ever see Byron Ferguson's videos?


ya ive seen those videos. they are crazy.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> You'd be amazed at how accuraely a bow can be shot barebow. Ever see Byron Ferguson's videos?


I've seen nearly all of his trick shot videos, he manages some amazing things.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

[QUOTE
And samhighnam- at first it's easy to shoot too much, also when you go to a higher poundage. However, skilled archers (like LooMoo) are strong and capable enough to shoot end after end perfectly.[/QUOTE]

thanks Kegan. Although they're far far FAR from perfect, I practice a lot to try to get that way.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You're welcome LooMoo

Razor- his stuff is pretty cool, but it's hardly impossible. Even with all the tings I have going agaisnt me I've managed some tough shots (much closer because I can't see). With practice it becomes quite simple.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

If your dedicated to hitting those shots I'm sure you're able to =). It's just great seeing people like Byron Ferguson and Fred Bear shoot because they are so dedicated to the sport.


----------

